# Been Lurking about too long!



## Demise (Sep 5, 2010)

Thought I'd finally introduce myself and say everyone is so incredibly talented! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad you came in from the dark!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Glad you came out of the coffin. Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love lurking. Following people around. Watching them for days. Taking their picture. Smelling things they've touched. Breaking into their room to wear their clothes. Hiding from police. Oh wait, that's stalking. Never mind. Welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Demise! Nice to have you. Yes, there is incredible talent here. I'm amazed what I see quite often.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Demise!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Seems I find something new most everyday! Great bunch that are not shy about sharing, although, don't ask for their candy! 

Welcome


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

scareme said:


> I love lurking. Following people around. Watching them for days. Taking their picture. Smelling things they've touched. Breaking into their room to wear their clothes. Hiding from police. Oh wait, that's stalking. Never mind. Welcome.


Dang it, scareme! I just got the last restraining order taken care of, now I have to call the police and get another one! 

Welcome to the forum Demise! Oh, and watch your back.

Just kidding!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and keep a safe distance from Scareme.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Demise!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Demise (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcomed and frightened all at the same time!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(pulling up pants) sorry! 

And welcome.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------

